# Cost of cremating a dog? and knowing when to euthanize.



## Cimarron (Jun 4, 2008)

My 16 yr old dog Sandy is nearing the end and I have been toying with the idea of having her cremated but called to see how much it would cost at our vet and they priced it at $198 plus 35 for Euthanization! That seems outrageous to me but I have never priced it before. That is way too much so we will just bury her but I wanted to know if that is reasonable. She weighs 35 pounds.

I really hate to bury her. She has been with my husband and I for 15 years since before we were married. I just cant bear to think of life without her. I have good days and bad days just like her. I am taking a week of vacation next week to spend with her.

She has a mass in her abdomen. She is doing fine most of the time, is eating, acting happy and runs in the yard. She has had a couple bouts of diahrea and throwing up in the past 3 weeks but has bounced back. You would never know she is 16th except that she is so thin. Everyone says she will tell me when she is ready.... Is that true? Thanks, Sheila


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 4, 2008)

Sheila,

I know from several sad experiences that eating is not a good way to decide if it is time. Most dogs will eat right up to the end. I once had my Doberman crunching on a dog biscuit as she was put to sleep. She suddenly became paralysed from her neck down( she was very old for a Dobie) but wanted a dog biscuit because she always got one at the vet's.

You need to watch to see if she still has many more good days than bad. Does she have pain? Is it easy to control, or is she just drugged up and sleeping a lot... thats no fun.

Is she vomiting? Diarrhea? Is her belly getting really distended? That wouldn't be comfortable.

I always seem to know somehow "when" its time. When they aren't having fun anymore, its time.

You will know when. Always remember that allowing your dog to go to the Rainbow bridge is your great gift to them, not holding them back for our own selfish needs is that gift.

I hope that you have a good week off with your dog.

Robin


----------



## minie812 (Jun 4, 2008)

We had to put our three year old Aussie to sleep due to bad seizures. The vet said we could keep medicating more but the quality of his life was more important to me...he was my buddy and I miss him terribly but know I did the right thing after his grand mal seizure this last time. He is buried nx to our other older dogs. We have lost 3 dogs in 2 1/2 years. The others to old age and they died quietly in their sleep.


----------



## Mona (Jun 4, 2008)

The price you were quoted for the cremation and euthanasia sounds about right to me. It's such a tough decision to have to face as a loving pet owner, and I wish you the best in knowing when it's time and that you are doing what is best for your girl.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 4, 2008)

It is a hard decision. Robin gave some good advice. Being an animal lover and sensitive to your dog's moods and behavior, I'm sure you will "know".

Many times, I've had our dog(s) and horses "ask" to be "let go". Even if you aren't an animal communicator, you will see it in their face and especially in their eyes......The spark of life is gone.

We have had our dogs cremated. One way you might look into is by calling your local humane society and asking if they would do it. The one we had at our old location provided individual cremations for pet owners. The cost was a little less than going through the vet. (The shelter near us now is a no-kill.)

God bless you in the decision you have to make.


----------



## Neil (Jun 4, 2008)

Cimarron said:


> My 16 yr old dog Sandy is nearing the end and I have been toying with the idea of having her cremated but called to see how much it would cost at our vet and they priced it at $198 plus 35 for Euthanization! That seems outrageous to me but I have never priced it before. That is way too much so we will just bury her but I wanted to know if that is reasonable. She weighs 35 pounds.


I have a Norwich Terrier at the pet cemetary right now for cremation. The cost for a 10 lb dog is $125. When my Norfolk Terrier died last year the cost was $105. I would expect for a 35 lb dog the cost here would be a little higher.

The cost for having her put down was just over $42.

I don't envy what you are going through.


----------



## horseplay (Jun 4, 2008)

I had a 5 lb dog cremated a few yaers ago and it was $150.00, My vet charges $75.00 to put a dog to sleep. so sorry yuo are having to go through this, so hard to lose a pet


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 4, 2008)

We had our Shado, cremated last August. he died at home, he was 14. The cost of having him cremated was $175.00, but we also had a "private" cremation (one/only dog in the crematory at a time) I do know you can also have a group cremation done for alot less...but then all the ashes are mixed together. I didnt want that. Cremation also goes by the weight of the dog. Shado weighed #110. My daughter had her pomeranian cremated also last year.Sassy weighed 10 lbs, she also died at home, of old age, she was 18 yrs old. My daughter paid $155.00 for Sassy, also a private cremation. It is always so hard on us to lose a pet, who has been part of our family. (((hugs)))


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I've been there and its NOT easy. Right now, we're trying to convince my sister to let her 15 year old dog (with medical issues) go. As far as price, our vet clinic actually charges per pound or weight range. For example, I have pet rats, and it cost $30 to have one of them put down. We didn't pay to have her cremated, we just brought her home and burried her. My furkids didn't have to "tell" me it was time... when the time came, I just knew. You will know too.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 4, 2008)

I just had to go through this myself for the first time. It is very hard to describe, but she will let you know when she is ready. You will get that "feeling". That is the last gift you can give her. May you be strong through this difficult time. Just know in your heart that you ARE making the right choice, do not doubt yourself.


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 5, 2008)

It'll be two years this mid August when we lost our Bearboy,

a 135# German Shepherd.

He died of a heart attack, at home.

This is still a tough topic for me ..... as I know it will be for you

as it was for the other's that posted here.

We did, however, have him cremated in a individual cremation.

It was arranged thru our vets office.....thru a private company

he deals with.

It cost, at that time, $285 for a dog his size.

I send you my best while you and Sandy decide what is best

for her.

Take care! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 6, 2008)

As you probably read I just had to let my Rodney go. I guess all I can suggest is when making them comfortable becomes all about you and not about them. Sometimes the making them comfortable actually is miserable for them depending on the treatment. That certainly would have been the outcome for Rodney.

I Treated Rodney as I would want to be treated in the same situation. As far as cremation in our area we have a place called Dignified Pet Cremation and Burial. It is costing me $90.00 to have Rodney cremated and returned to me. I will receive his ashes in a nice urn which is included in the cost. Also surprisingly included in the cost is pick up and delivery from and to the vets office which is about 20 miles each way.

At todays prices for gas that alone surprises me. They have several different pkgs so a person can pay up to $700.00 or $900.00 but I am just getting the most basic as he will come home where he belongs. We will have a small private memorial service for him. We will have a shelf with pics of him that will memorialize him. He will not be forgotten. I truly feel he is already here with me at this point.

When the time does come you will be in our thoughts. It is one of the hardest decisions I have ever made but it was the right one for Lil Rodney.


----------



## Sonya (Jun 6, 2008)

As others have said, you will know when it's time, only you can make that decision with the help of your vet.

I think the cremation price sounds about right. My friend had her dog (shepard mix about 75lbs) cremated and it was around $250. She also had her cat cremated, it wasn't really all that much difference in price, the cat was $190. They put the ashes in a nice wooden box and engraved the animals name/dates on it. They also laminated a picture of her pets in the lid.

My dog is getting older too and I know the time will be nearing sooner than I'd like to make a decision. ((hugs))


----------

